# New arrival



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

We had a new arrival yesterday afternoon. I had 2 young women come to my door yesterday afternoon with what looks like a 3 - 4 month old female kitten. It looks like she has had something stuck to her ear and it has been shaved off with a little remaining wich i will remove when she is more settled it is only a little bit so is not hurting her. Hubby says we have to re-home her but we will see  The name Lou-Lou instantly came to mind for her and i have absolutely no idea why lol She is quite friendly and a little playfull but jumps at the slightest noise. I told hubby that i thought she looked like a Turkish Van Cat?? because of her colouring and large ears plus bushy tail. I would be greatfull if someone could put me right on that. I have taken a couple of pics for now to show this little cutie off.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless her, shes cute. Good on you for taking her in too
She does have big ears, loL, but I think shes just a typical crossbreed. *


----------



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great that you took her in, she'll probably grow into her ears! How's she settling? Have you taken her for a vet check? This would be my main concern with other cats in the house. I'm sure she's fallen or her feet ending up with you, best of luck with what ever happens.*


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

shes very sweet, she's defo a typical moggy, nothing wrong with a moggy though
hope the oh lets you keep her


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Pretty girl


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

WooooHoooooo! Hubby said she can stay  i am over the moon chuffed to bits and ooohhhh i could rip a tissue or jump off a dolls house LMAOPMSL

She is called Lucy or Lou-Lou but hubby calls her stripe LOL She has settled in quite well and made friends with our other kitten Smokie. 

Here's a couple of new pics. Will upload some more soon.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

ahhh excellent. so glad hubby said she could stay. bless her she is lovely


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww bless isnt she cute, keep us updated as to how she gets on,


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww beautiful story! So glad your hubby said she stay!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aww that's absolutely fantastic, give your hubby a hug 

She is a beautiful kitten, who wouldn't just melt. 

I'm no good guessing breeds. You could have jewel but they are all precious gems to me. 

Sue


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Well done husband!!! She is a beautiful little cat and I am sure she will have a fantastic home with you!

Lou
X


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Wonderful news, one very lucky kitty*


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

aww she's lovely x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She's lovely. I love her big ears


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Lovely markings hasn't she  xx

congrats on the new kitty hun xx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

A real sweetheart.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Great story to read and she's lovely,looks like she'll be a very playful madame


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> Lovely markings hasn't she  xx
> 
> congrats on the new kitty hun xx


Yes she does have lovely markings. It just looks like someone has gone up to her with a paint brush and said, A bit here a bit there, a little spot here a little spot there and oh just a little splash under there LOL



Siamese Kelly said:


> Great story to read and she's lovely,looks like she'll be a very playful madame


She is a little playfull and is getting nosey. LOL


----------

